# Me hanging with the Padrons



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Was in one of the B&Ms I frequent Saturday evening and Jorge Padron and his Nephew came in. We shot the shit about cigars for about 30 minutes and talked about the 110 Legacy Padron 1964 Anniversary cigar made exclusively for Holt's Cigar Company. He said the blend is totally fidderent, but would not get into any details....

Jorge, Me, and Jorge's Nephew.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome David!!! Wish they stop some time at my B&M


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice picture.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dave,,,you look more like a Cigar Man than both of these guys,,,,great photo!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool! Great pic.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

wow thats pretty cool. I like how the padron family still visits local smoke shops and chats it up with the customer despite being a big name brand.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet, great pic


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is awesome. I wish they would have given you some details on that cigar


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Dave,,,you look more like a Cigar Man than both of these guys,,,,great photo!


Yeah I know he really does!!! :tea:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

You suck................
lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is sweet!! I bet that was a great time!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice. He's a great guy isn't he?


----------

